# Jesus Ween?



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Wow. Check this out.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/10/10/jesus-ween-christian-halloween_n_1003395.html?1318270211


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I sent this to my brother. He is the complete opposite of me. Maybe this way he might stop beng so anti-Halloween, if he thought he could convert someone on that night. He's given up on me. lol


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Gosh. They already stole Saturnalia and turned it into Christmas. Now they're after Halloween?!? C'mon...they already stole Samhain to get Halloween. Are you allowed to steal the same one twice?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I wonder how they'll get the bibles to fit into the top of the pumpkin buckets?


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I heard about this today, and it has kept causing me to question...
Tiny abridged bibles, Haunti? 
Why is it called such a ridiculous name? 
Are the bibles chock full of fiber, yet delicious? 
Are some people this bored?
But mostly, why? 
I just don't get it.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Okay, so they want people to give out pocket sized bibles to the kids.
It could work I guess. I know of dentists who give out tooth brushes.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Halloween, AKA All Hallow's een translates directly as All Saint's Eve. There ya go, problem solved!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Do they realize that many of the icons we use for Halloween are rooted in similar Mexican celebrations, that are heavily influenced by Catholism?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

hand out Christian info "in a friendly way"...maybe...like..a Bible cannon!? They are a hit a hockey games!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Not everyone wants to celebrate Halloween, and that's fine. Personally, I don't think handing out tracts or Bibles at the door is likely to win any converts, and I think it highly likely anyone who gets such a gift while out ToTing is not going to appreciate the intent.

I have to agree with one comment on the article - it's kind of a stupid name Poor Jesus - a simple man with a message of love, and he gets the weirdest things tacked on to his name:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i have to agree with roxy on this. what bothers me the most is that they all will wear white. that's going to rub a lot of people the wrong way and its not the way to get the message out. but to each their own.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Yeah, I'm with Roxy as well. Not everyone shares our enthusiasm for Halloween. But attaching Jesus' name to an "alternative" celebration strikes me as a bastardization of his message and values. I'm not a religious person, in the mainstream sense, but I still find the exploitation distasteful.


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

It kinda sounds dirty...like Jesus' "weener". Made me giggle.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Otaku said:


> Yeah, I'm with Roxy as well. Not everyone shares our enthusiasm for Halloween. But attaching Jesus' name to an "alternative" celebration strikes me as a bastardization of his message and values. I'm not a religious person, in the mainstream sense, but I still find the exploitation distasteful.


My Dad was a Lutheran Minister and he loved Halloween. This is clearly exploitation of the week minded. Did anyone else but me notice that the site hopes to increase the sale of bibles and other religious items?

I'll stop now before I get into a long winded rant about narrow minded, ignorant people... Needless to say many people who are against celebrating Halloween, because of their "Christian values" are ignorant not only of the history of their faith, but also of the history of Halloween.

No... Really... I'm going to stop ranting now.


----------

